# 2018 European Tour Fantasy league



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2017)

Starts Jan 11th


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 12, 2017)

remind me nearer the date and I'll once again prop up the league table


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2017)

GM league created 

Called GM Forum

Pin is 05AzEw4ODD


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 12, 2017)

Going by a different team name next year

'Is that an Albatross on my shoulder'


----------



## drewster (Dec 13, 2017)

Good stuff, I'm in !!


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for running this again, Phil :thup:.
Just entered a team but it doesn't appear in the GM Forum League, is there a delay?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2017)

Takes a while for Phil to approve it and the system to update...
It'll be there..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2017)

Everyone should be approved at the moment 

Hopefully a mod will sticky this 

Got 10 entered so far


----------



## Digger (Dec 19, 2017)

Would like a bash at this. How do I get involved?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2017)

Digger said:



			Would like a bash at this. How do I get involved?
		
Click to expand...

Go to this website 

https://fantasyrace.europeantour.com

Register and then each ET event you will need to pick 6 players etc 

And to join the GM league then just search for GM forum


----------



## Digger (Dec 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Go to this website 

https://fantasyrace.europeantour.com

Register and then each ET event you will need to pick 6 players etc 

And to join the GM league then just search for GM forum
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks. Popping over now for a look.

EDIT:
Team entered.


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2017)

Okay, now I'm in.


----------



## Capella (Dec 20, 2017)

I've entered agan as well. Hoping to do better than last year.


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 20, 2017)

In again for this. Didn't do too well last year hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## Curls (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks Phil - Curlitos Way.

Nice one


----------



## Yant (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm in.

Cinderella Boys.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 2, 2018)

Joined


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2018)

We have 24 entered this year which is great 

Would people like the table posted on a weekly or monthly basis ?


----------



## Slime (Jan 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have 24 entered this year which is great 

Would people like the table posted on a weekly or monthly basis ?
		
Click to expand...


Fortnightly .
Seriously though, whenever you find convenient as you're doing all the donkey work.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 2, 2018)

Joined. Tiger's Wood again.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2018)

I am in


----------



## paddyc (Jan 5, 2018)

Im in guys.

Team name Whose your Caddy

Pat Chalklin


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 8, 2018)

I've just signed up to this too.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 8, 2018)

Iâ€™m in.... what do I win?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Iâ€™m in.... what do I win?
		
Click to expand...

Respect or ridicule..:clap::rofl:


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 8, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Respect or ridicule..:clap::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping for kudos.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 8, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Respect or ridicule..:clap::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

As per usual then....


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 8, 2018)

Smudger's Superstars are in & looking to consolidate on mid-table mediocrity as in previous seasons. The WBA/Stoke City of GM Forum League...:whoo:


----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



*Smudger's Superstars *are in & looking to consolidate on mid-table mediocrity as in previous seasons. The WBA/Stoke City of GM Forum League...:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they need a new manager then .


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2018)

First tournament is supposed to be this week starting Thursday.

Get your teams sorted Guys n Gals &#128077;


----------



## Slime (Jan 9, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			First tournament is supposed to be this week starting Thursday.

Get your teams sorted Guys n Gals &#62541;
		
Click to expand...


Good shout, thanks Phil.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jan 10, 2018)

Late to this as have been MIA for a while.

I've registered and picked my team, but can't find the GM forum league, any help?


----------



## TheBlackCat (Jan 10, 2018)

Just applied to join the GM forum league. Had to search using the pin number.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jan 10, 2018)

Brilliant, thanks.

I've just applied


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2018)

See post 3 for PIN Number, come on everyone, join in, its free


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh dear.  Half way through the first morning of the first tournament and 2 of my 3 players on the course (the other three are off after lunch) look like they'll miss the cut.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 11, 2018)

Great round by my captain to be joint leader, hopefully he can keep it up. The others not overly great but its still early.


----------



## Slime (Jan 11, 2018)

Two well placed, my Joker is just inside the top twenty and two looking pretty flakey.
Long way to go.


----------



## Digger (Jan 11, 2018)

T5
T31
T31
T60
T113
T134

Could do better!


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2018)

Currently have four in the top twenty.
I see a guy called Jason Diab managed to take 12 on the par 3 6th ...................... ouch!
He was actually 13 over par after just six holes ............... I could do that.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain is up there and a couple of "placers" so not too bad so far.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 12, 2018)

Grace and Schwartzel in the top 20. Captain Frittelli was under par for the day but no longer. Not in a bad spot at -2 though.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain up there as well, remaining players are currently going to make the cut, a few on the edge though...


----------



## Capella (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks like only two of mine will make the cut ...


----------



## Digger (Jan 12, 2018)

I've got 4 left in, but way off the lead


----------



## Captainron (Jan 13, 2018)

I entered but am not showing on the league so te applies

Chutney ferrets


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 13, 2018)

justed checked, all but the captain are playing round 4, 

3 in top 20


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2018)

I too have 3 in the top 20 and one just outside. 
One missed the cut and another might as well have done!


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2018)

Had 4 make it to the finishing, like wounded animals, I'll be happy if I'm in the top half of the league, but I doubt it...


----------



## Digger (Jan 14, 2018)

Got 2 players T20, including my double pointer. One at T34, and one at T54.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2018)

Decent start..
Capt Grace doing most of the business..


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2018)

Iâ€™m sitting 5th with 0 points, can I stick ðŸ˜œ


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice to see the European Tour have a quick computerised system to update the points from the first event..........NOT !!&#128551;


----------



## Digger (Jan 15, 2018)

Apparently I have 0 points and am in 4004 place in the big scheme


----------



## Imurg (Jan 15, 2018)

They usually run the update a couple of hours after the event finishes....
Maybe someone's got the flu....


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 15, 2018)

I've gone up to 11th overnight, with 0 points.  That's a gain of 20 places!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2018)

*edit* points are up but the league table is a bit shambolic


----------



## Slime (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm now showing as being 13th in the GM League with around Â£100k less than the guy in 39th.
WTF is going on?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 15, 2018)

Seems to be fine now.
It always seems to take 5-10 minutes to sort itself out


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 15, 2018)

Tight at the top!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 15, 2018)

It strikes me that this is going to be rather like the European Tour itself.  I will think all is going well, in the 25% etc, then the few big events will come along and if you pick some top 10s all is rosy, and if not, it's all over.


----------



## Slime (Jan 15, 2018)

Imurg said:



*Seems to be fine now.*
It always seems to take 5-10 minutes to sort itself out
		
Click to expand...

Not fine ........................ I've just dropped nine places!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 15, 2018)

Slime said:



			Not fine ........................ I've just dropped nine places!
		
Click to expand...

I refer the Honourable Gentleman to my previous statement:ears::rofl::cheers:


----------



## Digger (Jan 15, 2018)

Hmmm. That didn't go too well.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 16, 2018)

Iâ€™m 5th! Screenshot done. Want the season to end now. Europa League place instead of fighting offf relegation (which will be the case by Scottish Open). 

Anyone got Rory this week?


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 16, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Iâ€™m 5th! Screenshot done. Want the season to end now. Europa League place instead of fighting offf relegation (which will be the case by Scottish Open). 

Anyone got Rory this week?
		
Click to expand...

Probably all of us


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 16, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Iâ€™m 5th! Screenshot done. Want the season to end now. Europa League place instead of fighting offf relegation (which will be the case by Scottish Open). 

Anyone got Rory this week?
		
Click to expand...

Yup taking a punt on him placing well. Put him in as captain but might change before the deadline.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 16, 2018)

Heâ€™s not in my team so iâ€™d Leave him in if I were you ðŸ˜†



Garush34 said:



			Yup taking a punt on him placing well. Put him in as captain but might change before the deadline.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Capella (Jan 16, 2018)

What the hell ... I am dfl? I mean, someone has to be, I guess. Still ... that kind of stings. Can only get better, I guess.


----------



## Digger (Jan 16, 2018)

I've given my lads a rollicking, dropped 5 of them! That'll show em'! :angry:


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2018)

Digger said:



			I've given my lads a rollicking, dropped 5 of them! That'll show em'! :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Basic rule of this is that if you drop someone they play a blinder next week....you have been advised:rofl:


----------



## Digger (Jan 16, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Basic rule of this is that if you drop someone they play a blinder next week....you have been advised:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I fear you may be correct  Hard not to put a few top names in though. I'm on the back foot already down in 34th place!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 16, 2018)

It's a bit boring when all the big guns are playing, eh?

There's probably three or four guys in everyone's team!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2018)

Wholesale changes for me. Sacked the lot! Not gone with any of the conventional big guns in the hope that I can make a move using some lesser known guys.


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Wholesale changes for me. Sacked the lot! Not gone with any of the conventional big guns in the hope that I can make a move using some lesser known guys.
		
Click to expand...

I've also sacked all mine, which I know from experience will come back and bite me on the nadgers!

I've gone for a mix of experience, middle batters and hackers, its called the Shotgun method, I've got to hit something.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jan 17, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's a bit boring when all the big guns are playing, eh?

There's probably three or four guys in everyone's team!
		
Click to expand...

Not in mine!  but maybe thats why im' chasing up the rear of the standings


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 17, 2018)

What are the rules about players we can select?  Why is Matt Kuchar available to be selected in a team, but Dustin Johnson not?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 17, 2018)

I picked 6 south africans last week, back to the english lads this week, see how that pans out


----------



## Imurg (Jan 17, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			What are the rules about players we can select?  Why is Matt Kuchar available to be selected in a team, but Dustin Johnson not?

Asking for a friend.
		
Click to expand...

Kooch obviously has membership of the European Tour - didn't know he did...
DJ doesn't.
You can only pick members of the ET


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks.  I'd wondered if it was something like that.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 18, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Kooch obviously has membership of the European Tour - didn't know he did...
DJ doesn't.
You can only pick members of the ET
		
Click to expand...

Kuch just joined the ET this week.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 18, 2018)

Solid start - 4 in the Top 15 including the leader Tommy. Could do with Rose going low tomorrow, went for him as skipper.


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Kooch obviously has membership of the European Tour - didn't know he did...
DJ doesn't.
You can only pick members of the ET
		
Click to expand...

that cant be right, i could pick Casey, surely hes not a member of the ET


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2018)

Two players well placed, including my Captain.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jan 19, 2018)

Doing much better this tournament.

Going to lose Els (should stop picking him just because he's my favourite player) but everyone else in my team is doing well. Hope they stay there by Sunday


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 19, 2018)

My punt on Rory as captain is looking good so far. Need RCB to bride the last to get through the current cut line to get all 6 through.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2018)

Big sigh of relief when Rosie birdied the last to, hopefully, scrape through to the weekend


----------



## Capella (Jan 19, 2018)

All of mine made the cut and three are currently in the top ten. Close call for Rafa Cabrera Bello though ... but he birdied the last two holes and just pulled himself over the cut line. There is a glimpse of hope that I can move up from my current last place in the league.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 19, 2018)

Doing pretty well too.

Rose and Bello just scraping through for me but the other 4 are all up there.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 19, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			My punt on Rory as captain is looking good so far. Need RCB to bride the last to get through the current cut line to get all 6 through.
		
Click to expand...

All 6 through now, with 5 in the top 21. Hoping for a good weekend.


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2018)

Lost 2 and had I not swapped out all my chompers from last week I'd have 2 in the top 6 and all of them through


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 19, 2018)

All 6 of mine have made the cut - two of them (Rose and Kucher) getting a birdie at the last.  So 2 in the top 6, 2 more in the top 30, and all of them in for the weekend!  Quite pleased with that.

And I've shown no loyalty to last week's team!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 19, 2018)

Half my team has made it to the weekend. Captain is currently leading too. Keep it up lad!


----------



## Digger (Jan 19, 2018)

I've got them all through to the weekend, although wishing I hadn't dropped Sully from last week! Put Rose in instead of him. That'll come back to bite me!


----------



## Curls (Jan 19, 2018)

Never count your points on Friday


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2018)

All mine got through with 3 in the top 10, including my Captain.


----------



## Crow (Jan 19, 2018)

Thought I was doing alright, then I remembered I made a late change of Stenson instead of McIlroy....


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2018)

My guys just seem to be stalling slightly ....................... still plenty of golf left.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2018)

Fair to say young Fitz is "in the zone" today...
Only 9under after 12....


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2018)

Why is it that whenever I sit down to watch a bit of golf, my players start missing putts, missing greens and finding bunkers?


----------



## Digger (Jan 20, 2018)

Slime said:



			Why is it that whenever I sit down to watch a bit of golf, my players start missing putts, missing greens and finding bunkers?
		
Click to expand...

Bit like me with the nags. As soon as I watch my horse running, it might as well have me riding it! It's doomed


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2018)

Fish said:



			Lost 2 and had I not swapped out all my chompers from last week I'd have 2 in the top 6 and all of them through 

Click to expand...

Just realized I lost my captain


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 20, 2018)

4 through, worst in 30th,


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 20, 2018)

I've got Rory, Pieters and Fitzpatrick


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 20, 2018)

All 6 through. I have Rory, Fleetwood, Fitzpatrick, Hatton, Rose (c) and Cabrera-Bello. So looking pretty good, just wish I'd gone for Pieters.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2018)

I think I've got a Man-crush on Tommy..&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2018)

Me too, he's my Captain this week .


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 21, 2018)

Got all six in the top 22, 4 top ten including the winner but sadly captain Rose the worst of my guys!


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2018)

Epic fail, I swapped out some big scoring finishers, I should know better, Hatton is my highest earner, Iâ€™m going to drop a few places, oh well, Iâ€™ve got big shoulders ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Digger (Jan 21, 2018)

Big jump for me this week with 900,000 points. 34th to 24th :thup:


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Got all six in the top 22, 4 top ten including the winner but sadly captain Rose the worst of my guys!
		
Click to expand...


Same as that, but my captain was Tommy!
1,321,060 points see me jump from 24th to 3rd ..................... happy bunny.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 21, 2018)

I'e got a nose bleed, never been so high in the table, upto 17th


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2018)

Stupid game &#128543;


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			Stupid game &#128543;
		
Click to expand...

Well you did pick some lame ducks Robin....Khonwhatmai was a dead cert......:mmm:


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Well you did pick some lame ducks Robin....Khonwhatmai was a dead cert......:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

But if heâ€™s come in, Iâ€™d be the only one on him ðŸ˜œ


----------



## paddyc (Jan 21, 2018)

Had Tommy as Star man and also Rory and Pieters so big jump for me.:whoo:


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			Stupid game &#63007;
		
Click to expand...

So I thought I'd done quite well.  All 6 made the cut, and finished with T3rd, 8, T9, T15, T22 (c) and T32.

Plummet to 31st place.  It shows up the huge disparity of prize money on the tour between events and from 1st down through the field, though does exaggerate it because of the captain double points.

The only way is up!


----------



## User2021 (Jan 21, 2018)

mid table mediocreese


----------



## Yant (Jan 21, 2018)

Massive jump for me then. Iâ€™m top. Nice. 

Without stating the obvious I has a blinder this week. I had fleetwod as my captain. I also had Rory, Stenson, Grace, Casey and Rose. 

So loads of points which also gets me to 107th globally.


----------



## Capella (Jan 22, 2018)

I jumped from 41st (last) place to 25th, so quite happy.


----------



## drewster (Jan 22, 2018)

29th to 11th = Progress, had the wrong Captain though. Went for Casey over Tommy !!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 24, 2018)

5th to 5th last in one weekend. Hoping to climb to mid-table mediocrity by the end of the season. I've backed Rory this week so look out for Fireworks...:mmm:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 25, 2018)

Solid start for skipper Rors.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2018)

I suspect a lot of similar teams this week..
Not expecting huge movement in the table come Sunday unless someone's got a surprise winner tucked up their sleeve..


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 25, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I suspect a lot of similar teams this week..
Not expecting huge movement in the table come Sunday unless someone's got a surprise winner tucked up their sleeve..
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  My wildcard was picking Perez (though not as captain).


----------



## Curls (Jan 27, 2018)

DRopped Li last week.

Lol


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2018)

I'll be dropping like a stone as I don't have Rory as captain.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 27, 2018)

Me too, though not much further down for me to go.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 28, 2018)

My placings of 2, 3, T6, T6, T29 and T32(C) has seen me rocket up the league from 31st to 29th.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2018)

No move for me but the Prime Directive of despatching Fragger has been followed once more


----------



## Digger (Jan 28, 2018)

Slipped three places to 27th. Tommy Fleetwood, my captain pulled his finger out over the weekend. Alas, Brandon Grace shot a 75 after being thereabouts for three rounds.


----------



## Crow (Jan 28, 2018)

I climbed a few places but still mid table.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 28, 2018)

Embarrassed to post but

Phil's now ahead of me


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			Embarrassed to post but

Phil's now ahead of me

Click to expand...

Blind squirrels and all that...


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2018)

Dropped from 3rd to 8th ....................... not nearly as bad as I'd expected.


----------



## Capella (Jan 29, 2018)

Had Rory as captain and another 3 players in the top ten, so not a bad week. The other two did okay as well. I climbed from 25th to 14th place. Good. Feeling more relaxed now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2018)

Top Ten after the first 3 events 

1	Cinderella Boys	        2,597,867	
2	Get In The Hole!  	2,172,533	
3	TeamCoff	                2,156,493	
4	Whose your Caddy	2,143,965	
5	Highlanders	        2,141,437	
6	Donard View	        2,108,707	
7	Tiger's Wood	        2,064,025	
8	Slime's Slammers	2,046,648	
9	Shropshire Villans	2,035,415	
10	Same Old Losers	2,031,792


----------



## Curls (Jan 29, 2018)

Did I meantion I dropped Li for this weekend? Just in case anyone is looking for a decent bet I'll let you know who I drop this week


----------



## paddyc (Jan 29, 2018)

Typical. I drop Haotong after his missed cut at Abu Dhabi. My previous big jump followed followed by a big drop.


----------



## Yant (Jan 29, 2018)

:whoo:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 30, 2018)

Feel a little left out but understand fitting Top 37 into this Post would have taken up much needed space for other more important matters :temper: 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Top Ten after the first 3 events 

1	Cinderella Boys	        2,597,867	
2	Get In The Hole!  	2,172,533	
3	TeamCoff	                2,156,493	
4	Whose your Caddy	2,143,965	
5	Highlanders	        2,141,437	
6	Donard View	        2,108,707	
7	Tiger's Wood	        2,064,025	
8	Slime's Slammers	2,046,648	
9	Shropshire Villans	2,035,415	
10	Same Old Losers	2,031,792
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 1, 2018)

guess who forgot to change his team this week and as a result has a list of unknowns from Thailand plus The Burnt Cheeseburger

alas I feel its going to be a bad week


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			guess who forgot to change his team this week and as a result has a list of unknowns from Thailand plus The Burnt Cheeseburger

alas I feel its going to be another bad week 

Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya!&#128077;&#129315;:rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 1, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			guess who forgot to change his team this week and as a result has a list of unknowns from Thailand plus The Burnt Cheeseburger

alas I feel its going to be a bad week 

Click to expand...

You might do better.....


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			guess who forgot to change his team this week and as a result has a list of unknowns from Thailand plus *The Burnt Cheeseburger*

alas I feel its going to be a bad week 

Click to expand...

I hope your Burnt Cheesburger does you proud, he's in my team too!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Feb 1, 2018)

Slime said:



			I hope your Burnt Cheesburger does you proud, he's in my team too!
		
Click to expand...

And me.  After round 1 I've got players in 26, 51, 72, 72, 95 and 133.

On the plus side I'm 29th in our league, so haven't got much further to fall, though fall I will.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 1, 2018)

Levy as captain doing pretty well, other than that not much to write home about.


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			guess who forgot to change his team this week and as a result has a list of unknowns from Thailand plus The Burnt Cheeseburger

alas I feel its going to be a bad week 

Click to expand...

Ditto &#128543;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 2, 2018)

Got Levy as Captain but the other 5 have disappeared off the charts. Another unproductive week, me thinks :temper:


----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2018)

At least two have gone today, Cheeseburger and Toyboy.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2018)

Lost Cheesy and Li - shouldn't ever pick last week's winner....
Rest doing ok.
Fragger looks like being a shot away from doing a Eurovision......Nil points..&#128513;&#128523;


----------



## Coffey (Feb 2, 2018)

5 out of 6 through to the weekend. Captain Levy going ok and Paisley going well. The other 3 are sitting around 50th. Not too bad!


----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2018)

Three in the top 25, one miles away and two going home.
My Joker is going well.


----------



## Digger (Feb 2, 2018)

Two missed the cut 
Captain Paisley's up there though


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2018)

I got given 2 replacements and both didnâ€™t make the cut, friggin numpties ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Curls (Feb 3, 2018)

Darn. Fritelli will cost me. Made some decent looking bets though, I can never justify picking many longer shots in the Fantasy Team maybe I should be braver...


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2018)

Have Fritelli but no-one else in the Top 50. Levy has really dropped off after day 1. Not gonna be a good week!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Feb 5, 2018)

I have rocketed up the league from a lowly 31st to mighty 30th. #nosebleed


----------



## drewster (Feb 5, 2018)

Team of the week this week but only up 2 places. Prize money was poor !!


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2018)

Slipped to 8th, not as far as I'd feared.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 5, 2018)

still nearer the bottom of the table but now ahead of Phil


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 6, 2018)

British Eurovision Entry this week. Namely, Nil Point :mmm:


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh good. Missed the deadline to make changes. Joel Girrbach - world number 564 as star man. This is going to go well. Least ET were kind enough to give me Kiradech, my boy Thorbjorn and Paul Peterson so have a small chance at some points.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Feb 8, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Oh good. Missed the deadline to make changes. Joel Girrbach - world number 564 as star man. This is going to go well. Least ET were kind enough to give me Kiradech, my boy Thorbjorn and Paul Peterson so have a small chance at some points.
		
Click to expand...

It won't matter - I suspect the league ultimately will be dominated by whoever picks any ET member who does well in the majors and WGC as captain.  Points for these minor tournaments is trivial, which is why some of the lower ranked players who win through Q School complain that they stand no chance unless they win and/or regularly get top tens in these tournaments, of having a decent R2D ranking for next year.


----------



## Slime (Feb 8, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Oh good. Missed the deadline to make changes. Joel Girrbach - world number 564 as star man. This is going to go well. Least ET were kind enough to give me Kiradech, my boy Thorbjorn and Paul Peterson so have a small chance at some points.
		
Click to expand...

I've also made the mistake of picking Paul Peterson!!
On the plus side, I do have three in the top four, including my Joker!
Long way to go.


----------



## Curls (Feb 8, 2018)

Don't worry Dan - to add to the above this is a really unpredicatable tournament in many ways, guys aren't used to the format and when it gets to the 6 hole matchplay it's a real game of chance in many ways.

Last week no one moved anywhere, scoring was really low, could be similar this week. Never count your points on a Thursday! (or a Friday or Saturday for that matter)


----------



## drewster (Feb 9, 2018)

I've gone for Paul Peterson too but the other 5 are through. Not worried about the leaderboard  really just need them all through the 54 hole cut now .


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Oh good. Missed the deadline to make changes. Joel Girrbach - world number 564 as star man. This is going to go well. Least ET were kind enough to give me Kiradech, my boy Thorbjorn and Paul Peterson so have a small chance at some points.
		
Click to expand...

Peterson gone for me but the other five are good to go.
Three are T3 or better!


----------



## Digger (Feb 9, 2018)

Got 5 through to the weekend. Beefy well gone! Captain Westy on top though :thup:


----------



## Curls (Feb 10, 2018)

Wow. My team completely collapsed today! And Barnrat made it in to the knock outs by the skin of his teeth. This does not end well for me!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2018)

Curls said:



			Wow. My team completely collapsed today! And Barnrat made it in to the knock outs by the skin of his teeth. This does not end well for me!
		
Click to expand...

It won't end well for most people.
Apart from TBear and Happy, I doubt anyone has any of the others that have made the Matchplay stage...


----------



## fundy (Feb 10, 2018)

Imurg said:



			It won't end well for most people.
Apart from TBear and Happy, I doubt anyone has any of the others that have made the Matchplay stage...
		
Click to expand...

gwan marcus fraser 

annoying 2 others incl captain missed by a shot


----------



## Crow (Feb 10, 2018)

fundy said:



			gwan marcus fraser 

annoying 2 others incl captain missed by a shot
		
Click to expand...

Ditto - Ormsby and Scrivener (my captain) both had level par rounds to miss by one shot.


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2018)

Disastrous third day for me too!
Four went, one survived.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2018)

Woah Happy Barnrat
Happy, Happy, Happy, Happy, Happy Rat:whoo::rofl:

Big jump up the board - but very tight still...

Oh, and Fragger despatched once more...


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Feb 11, 2018)

I had three players make the knockout phase - Aphibarnrat, Miyazato and Kaodaira (Captain).  My other three all made it to day 3.  I have rocketed up our GM League from 30th last week, to 30th this week.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 11, 2018)

doing really well at this again


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 11, 2018)

ET didn't do too badly with their picks in the end. Kiradech won it, and then had 3 others in the money. Not a good week by any means but when the winner's only picking up just over 200k it's not a big deal.


----------



## paddyc (Feb 11, 2018)

Broke the cardinal sin of changing my captain from Aphibarnrat, thinking he may struggle in the heat, to Westwood who was looking good, but always seems to throw in a shocking round.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 12, 2018)

Managed to consolidate 40th position with another inept display of blind picks. Leaving it to ET to pick this weekâ€™s team :rant:


----------



## Capella (Feb 12, 2018)

Yeah, well, the least we talk about it, the better ...


----------



## Slime (Feb 12, 2018)

Capella said:



			Yeah, well, the least we talk about it, the better ...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying anything .................


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 12, 2018)

I had Api as captain...the rest were nowhere.


----------



## Digger (Feb 18, 2018)

Whoop..1st, 7th and 12th 
Other three missed the cut


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2018)

15th to 3rd to 13th in 2 weeks...quality.
Didn't help that Ramsey pulled out, possibly after the deadline meaning I couldn't change him.
Only consolation is beating Fragger again...


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2018)

I had the winner, but not much else.
My joker was the only one who missed the cut!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2018)

Had a decent week but dropped to 9th somehow. Itâ€™s very tight at the top though.


----------



## Capella (Feb 18, 2018)

Had Luiten as my skipper this week, so that turned out all right.


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Had a decent week but dropped to 9th somehow. *Itâ€™s very tight at the top though.*

Click to expand...

I wouldn't know ............................. yet!


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm nearly as bad at this than I am at the real thing, another poor week, down to 40 in a league of 44


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Feb 18, 2018)

From two weeks at 30th up to 24th now courtesy of 1, T4, T4(C), T7, T26 and a MC.

This is all pretty meaningless though until the Rolex Series, Majors and WGC events come along.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2018)

Slime said:



			I wouldn't know ............................. yet!
		
Click to expand...

You can buy some tips from me if you want, a bit like those betting systems &#128514;


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			You can buy some tips from me if you want, a bit like those betting systems &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to put a curse on them!


----------



## Yant (Feb 19, 2018)

99th globally.


Which is nice.


----------



## Yant (Feb 25, 2018)

Moved up to 12th now, globally.


----------



## Slime (Feb 25, 2018)

Another total train wreck for me .


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 25, 2018)

good week for me, with the auto replace system picking Eddie Pep, only gone up 1 place in the Gm standings, but beat Imurg so thats all that really matters


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2018)

The shame..
Being beaten by an auto pick who scored 97.2% of Fragger's score.....
Woe is me..........

Big stuff next week!


----------



## Crow (Feb 25, 2018)

Yant said:



			Moved up to 12th now, globally.
		
Click to expand...

Impressive!


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2018)

so glad I dropped Sharma from him being captain lol


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2018)

fundy said:



			so glad I dropped Sharma from him being captain lol
		
Click to expand...

If he's still in your team you should be grateful!
I dropped him at the 11th hour in favour of Casey.


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2018)

Slime said:



			If he's still in your team you should be grateful!
I dropped him at the 11th hour in favour of Casey.
		
Click to expand...

nope captain to out of the team, and yes i have casey haha


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 4, 2018)

went abroad for some sunshine golf, ended up with two rain offs, so now awaiting the results of the auto replacement picks


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 4, 2018)

just took a little peek, i have first place, although the rest are all back in 53rd place or worst


----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2018)

Just tuned in to see my leading player playing down the wrong hole!
I knew I shouldn't watch it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 5, 2018)

Much better,4th on the Forum for the week, a move up the rankings and more importantly smashed Imurg by nearly 500k &#128077;
Oh yes &#128514;


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Much better,4th on the Forum for the week, a move up the rankings and more importantly smashed Imurg by nearly 500k &#128077;
Oh yes &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Conveniently forgetting to add that he's still 500k behind.....
#blindsquirrels


----------



## User2021 (Mar 5, 2018)

Good week for me, from late twenties up to 8th on the forum.


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2018)

Moved up just one spot to 13th.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 8, 2018)

Good start. 1 man under par - Larrazabal. Luiten and Lahiri at E, Sharma at +1 and my last two, including captain Suri at +4. Quality.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2018)

On such a difficult course this one's a complete lottery.
One poor shot and you're sunk..


----------



## Slime (Mar 8, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Good start. 1 man under par - Larrazabal. Luiten and Lahiri at E, Sharma at +1 and my last two, including captain Suri at +4. Quality.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same as you!
Luiten has got to red figures but my Joker is currently at +1.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 9, 2018)

My main man Sharma had a stormer today but it will take something for Gorilla to lose it from where he is.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2018)

Have picked Suri as captain twice this season. He's finished >10 over par both times, didn't even break 80 today. Not doing that again.


----------



## Slime (Mar 9, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			My main man Sharma had a stormer today but it will take something for Gorilla to lose it from where he is.
		
Click to expand...

Same as the above!
It's a beast of a course and I'm expecting Grillo to have at least one bad round.
Today's scores ranged from -8 to +16!
It appears that you can have a horror at any moment!

Bugger, just noticed one of my guys has retired and SSP will miss the cut assuming it's the top 65 and ties that go through.


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2018)

Slime said:



			Same as the above!
*It's a beast of a course* and *I'm expecting Grillo to have at least one bad round.*

Click to expand...

At least I got somethings right!
Lahiri shot +3 and moved up four places.
How I'd love to play that course.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2018)

Had the Beeefy one as skipper,plus Pablo and Sharma
 Imurg stuffed for the 3rd week running.
Hoping for a small leap up the leaderboard

Having a family Motherâ€™s Day lunch later, going to get my girls to greet him with the word BEEEEEEFFF.
Tee hee hee


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2018)

Four of my team have fallen by the wayside, but my Captain is one of my two successes.
For me it's Alex Noren vs Patrick Reed & The Barn Rat vs Charles Howell III.


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2018)

And now it's Alex Noren vs Cameron Smith & The Barn Rat vs Bubba!
How are you guys doing?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 24, 2018)

i've got no one in the last 8, so expecting to stay nearer the foot of the table.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2018)

Another poor week.
Told you I hate Matchplay...


----------



## Crow (Mar 24, 2018)

Nobody made it to last 8 for me either


----------



## BrianM (Mar 24, 2018)

Having a shocker this week again &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 24, 2018)

Nobody through to the last 8 , but I beat Imurg and thatâ€™s all that really matters ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Yant (Mar 26, 2018)

Back on top.

:whoo:


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2018)

1st to 10th in one fell swoop &#128514;


----------



## User2021 (Mar 26, 2018)

A poor week


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2018)

Went from 13th to 4th, happy days!


----------



## Fish (Mar 31, 2018)

Why aren't all the players available to select for the Masters, loads missing from the selection board you choose from? 

Even if you select USA only 6 players come up?


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2018)

Fish said:



			Why aren't all the players available to select for the Masters, loads missing from the selection board you choose from? 

Even if you select USA only 6 players come up?
		
Click to expand...

members of european tour only isnt it


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2018)

As Fundy says, only players registered to the European Tour will appear for selection.


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2018)

It's very quiet on here this week.


----------



## Capella (Apr 9, 2018)

Kudos to the FairwayDodger for picking Reed as her skipper. Well done, Karen. That catapulted you to first place 

Me? Eh ... let's no talk about it too much. I've been having a few Rory moments.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2018)

Capella said:



			Kudos to the FairwayDodger for picking Reed as her skipper. Well done, Karen. That catapulted you to first place 

Me? Eh ... let's no talk about it too much. I've been having a few Rory moments.
		
Click to expand...

+1. So far behind now.......
Sadly, I got a text from Fragger after Reed made a bogey claiming that my rear end was sliding down a grassy bank.....
Even more sadly, Stenson's birdie on the last tied Rory and meant I beat him......
So sad....:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm just treading water this week, as I suspect many of us have a similar line up. 

Rahm(c), Rose, McIlroy, Fleetwood, Casey and Garcia.  15th overall for the week in our league, 3,000,000 back already, 22nd place overall in our league.  Can't imagine making many inroads into that over the rest of the season, unless I manage to pick some unlikely major winners.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2018)

Dropped Reed for Schauffele last minute. Great shout........


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 9, 2018)

Smudger's Superstars leaping up the Table like an Alascan Salmon in mating season...41st to 17th in two weeks #MarathonnotaSprint :whoo:


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2018)

No change for me, still in 4th but within 1 million points of Karen.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 9, 2018)

climbed  about 13 places this week,


----------



## cs1986 (Apr 10, 2018)

Applied to join. It isn't going well for me haha. Forgot to do my team a couple of times. I will pull it back this week


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 11, 2018)

Had been doing my team weekly but knew I was well down the pack, looked at the table this morning and see I'm up to 7th, happy days.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2018)

1st to 21st within 2 tournaments. Howâ€™s that work then?


----------



## Crow (Apr 11, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			1st to 21st within 2 tournaments. Howâ€™s that work then?
		
Click to expand...

It's disproportionately skewed to the majors, mess up on them and you'll fall like a stone.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2018)

Crow said:



			It's disproportionately skewed to the majors, mess up on them and you'll fall like a stone.
		
Click to expand...

I messed up and didn't fall like a stone.....:ears:
Mind you, I was already well down...:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2018)

Can't get on to check how bad I did and I've now missed the cut off to change my players so I've now ended up with a load of auto replacements!

I can't access the European site as it say's something about my time/clock not being correct, but it is correct!?


----------



## Capella (Apr 12, 2018)

No, it is not your clock, their security certificate expired yesterday and that is probably why your browser does not want to open it. Depending on what browser you use, look if there is an "advanced" or "more" button on the error page. In Firefox I could open the website after assuring that I trust the site without a valid certificate. Or just wait a few hours, I am sure they will notice during the day and fix the problem.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 13, 2018)

Dunne as captain is seeming like a good shout right now. Please don't bottle it Paul!


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Dunne as captain is seeming like a good shout right now. Please don't bottle it Paul!
		
Click to expand...

I dropped him in favour of Eddie Pepperell ..................... doh!
On the plus side, my captain had a good round today shooting 65, I just need Rahm and Dunne to drop a few!


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2018)

Auto selections are a joke, only 1 through and 5 ham shankers that you wouldn't bet could tie their own laces never mind swing a club are out!

Feckin' joke :angry:


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2018)

Four have made it, two go into my spam box!


----------



## Capella (Apr 14, 2018)

I have only two players who made it into the weekend. Had Cabrera-Bello as skipper ... duh ... (he played a good second round ... just not good enough to make up for his first one)


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2018)

It's all going horribly wrong for me today ...................... horribly wrong.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 14, 2018)

I have 3 through to the weekend, Dunne , Rahm (skipper) & Beef

If I donâ€™t beat Imurg this week Iâ€™m giving up ðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I have 3 through to the weekend, Dunne , Rahm (skipper) & Beef

If I donâ€™t beat Imurg this week Iâ€™m giving up ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Is that a threat or a promise...?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2018)

Only watching as my Now TV pass is still running...
Erm......this course looks like the worst conditioned course I've seen....no wonder Rory, Rosie and the rest are in America...


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2018)

Fish said:



			Auto selections are a joke, only 1 through and 5 ham shankers that you wouldn't bet could tie their own laces never mind swing a club are out!

Feckin' joke :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Correction, I had none, nada, nowt, zero go through &#128545;


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2018)

You don't get FraggerLuck then.....when he gets an auto replacement they win!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 15, 2018)

Not sure if anyone's realised, but that Rahm fella's pretty good isn't he.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Apr 15, 2018)

I've had a belter this week:

1(C), 2, T9, T12, T21 and a MC.

I was 22nd in our league. I suspect I won't be much different after as the prize money won't be enough, and I'd have thought pretty much everyone had Rahm as Captain.

A good tournament though - exciting finish.

Also shows up the huge difficulty for the consistent "journeyman" European Tour Pros, trying to get up the Road to Dubai Rankings, amongst people who pick up big points for playing well in just a few WGC and/or Majors.


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2018)

Oooh, I'll be taking a tumbling this week.


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2018)

Slime said:



			Oooh, I'll be taking a tumbling this week.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll have nowhere to tumble to when rock bottom ðŸ˜œðŸ˜¡


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 15, 2018)

still above fragger, with imurg now in sight

captain didn't score but had the winner


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			still above fragger,
		
Click to expand...

Ahh....comforting words after a not so good week....


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2018)

29th place this week but didn't drop a spot in the league ........................ amazing!


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2018)

Got to be a record, has anyone ever scored Â£0 before ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Crow (Apr 15, 2018)

I had Rahm as Captain and Dunne as well plus three others making the cut but stayed in the same place on the leaderboard. 

Makes you wonder if it's worth picking a team for these low value tourneys.


----------



## Coffey (Apr 16, 2018)

Crow said:



			I had Rahm as Captain and Dunne as well plus three others making the cut but stayed in the same place on the leaderboard. 

Makes you wonder if it's worth picking a team for these low value tourneys.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I understand why it is so heavily weighted to the majors but I also think it completely wrecks the point in it. I wonder how well you would do if you didn't enter any other tournaments but had 4 really good majors.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Apr 16, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			I've had a belter this week:

1(C), 2, T9, T12, T21 and a MC.

I was 22nd in our league. I suspect I won't be much different after as the prize money won't be enough, and I'd have thought pretty much everyone had Rahm as Captain.

A good tournament though - exciting finish.

Also shows up the huge difficulty for the consistent "journeyman" European Tour Pros, trying to get up the Road to Dubai Rankings, amongst people who pick up big points for playing well in just a few WGC and/or Majors.
		
Click to expand...

I went up 3 places to 19th.


----------



## Curls (Apr 16, 2018)

Top of the weekly leaderboard woooooo!

Didn't move an inch. Still 40th. LOL... And to think the first time I played this I was 4th in the country a couple of months in. I'm gone to the dogs


----------



## BrianM (Apr 16, 2018)

Managed to move up a Place this week :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 22, 2018)

C'mon Captain Levy!:whoo:


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2018)

I have one in the top 45!
Not expecting much this week .


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2018)

Winner and 2 other top 10.
3 missed including my Skipper


----------



## Crow (Apr 22, 2018)

For a while it looked like Quiros was going to be an inspired pick but unfortunately he couldn't maintain the form of his first two rounds.


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2018)

Winner & 2 others in top 10 including my captain. Only lost 1 player so should see me hopefully pull off the bottom.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 22, 2018)

not very good this week


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 23, 2018)

Blimey, Monsieur Captain Levy coughed up 974,000 points for us this week. 1,170,976 points drags Smudger's Superstars into the Top 10. All to play for with big money events just around the corner :whoo:


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2018)

A great week for me, finishing 42nd for the week with fewer than 60,000 points!
Dropped down to 6th.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 14, 2018)

Smudger's Superstars only went & picked the winner again! :whoo: Up to 9th with a nosebleed...:cheers:


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2018)

I had an awful week, glad there was virtually no prize money!


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2018)

Second in our league this week.....but more importantly Fragger's been put to the sword again....


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2018)

This current tournament is a really strange format, but I'm really enjoying it.
A mix of stroke play and the head-to-heads have a strong match play feel about them.
I'm also loving the course.
Good on the European Tour for trying something different.


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2018)

5 through, 3 in the top 7 and the other 2 only a couple of shots off the top 10 pack.


----------



## Slime (May 25, 2018)

Four through, two in the top 10 and no Rory in my team!
He really needs to have a bad weekend, I just can't see it though.


----------



## Imurg (May 25, 2018)

4 through 
Rory, Capt. Tommy and Alex in the top spots with Casey lagging....


----------



## Capella (May 26, 2018)

Got 5 through, 2 in the top 5 (Rory and Tommy), but lost my skipper (Hatton)


----------



## Imurg (May 26, 2018)

Wouldn't be surprised to see things reduced to 54 holes.
Thunderstorms due all day tomorrow and much of Monday too.....
Could be a moving day to move big!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 26, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Wouldn't be surprised to see things reduced to 54 holes.
Thunderstorms due all day tomorrow and much of Monday too.....
Could be a moving day to move big!!
		
Click to expand...

Important update: due to tomorrowâ€™s weather forecast, play will start at 07:00hrs, with groups playing three balls. 

The last match will tee off at 11:00hrs.

Lifted from EuropeanTour twitter feed ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2018)

Didn't realise there was a second cut at the Shot Clock Masters, it's just cost me a player!
Thanks Canter .


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2018)

All 6 through and all in the top 20 &#128540;


----------



## User2021 (Jun 9, 2018)

Fish said:



			All 6 through and all in the top 20 &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Bandit

can see another poor week for me


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2018)

Fish said:



			All 6 through and all in the top 20 &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

I only have five through, but that includes two at tied 11th, one in 3rd and our leader!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jun 9, 2018)

I've been steadily climbing the last few weeks from mid table, and am currently 8th. this week, I've the current leader, 3 more in top 20, and one in T38.  However prize money is small this week, so it's one of those weeks that won't make any difference in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Slime (Jun 14, 2018)

Six through to the first round and currently all tied in 7th place .


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2018)

I see Rory's off to a cracker then....


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I see Rory's off to a cracker then....

Click to expand...

 I've got some cards like that :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2018)

Boooom, winner winner chicken dinner &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;

That just climbed me up a massive 15 places &#128526;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 26, 2018)

Matt Wallace Captain :clap: Up to 9th :whoo:


----------



## drewster (Jun 26, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Matt Wallace Captain :clap: Up to 9th :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

That's impressive having him as your skipper. I had him and Thorbjorn but naively went for Tommy as captain. Well done sIR.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 26, 2018)

Wallace as captain as well plus Thunderbear in the team meant I had a pretty solid week.


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2018)

Pants!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 1, 2018)

Top 2 have a bit of a gap now, but I'm up to third.  A decent week again with 1, T5 (captain), T8 and T16 (and 2 who only just missed the cut).  I was holding out for Rahm to win, but I guess so were many of us!

Still lots of points on offer these next few weeks.  With about 1,000,000 for a win, and the possibility of a winning captain doubling it up, it's all still to play for.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Top 2 have a bit of a gap now, but I'm up to third.  A decent week again with 1, T5 (captain), T8 and T16 (and 2 who only just missed the cut).  I was holding out for Rahm to win, but I guess so were many of us!

Still lots of points on offer these next few weeks.  With about 1,000,000 for a win, and the possibility of a winning captain doubling it up, it's all still to play for.
		
Click to expand...

At one point i was over 5 million behind and down in 24th - now 4th and just 2 mil behind - lots of big comps coming up until the end when anything can change


----------



## Slime (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm just sinking out of site, just dropped from 10th to 15th.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 1, 2018)

Yep - looks like in these big tournaments you can get up to about 3 million if you have a captain winner and the remaining picks really well placed .  A trick could be to pick a rank outsider the week they win, else everyone else just goes up the same amount.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2018)

There were a few choices for Captain this week and most went for Tommy, Rahm or Cabrera-Bello by the looks of things.
The only way to pick up serious places now is to do what LPP did and pick a different Captain who wins.
Not had a good year this year...not sure why but it enforces my belief that I shouldn't bet on golf.....


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 2, 2018)

Back to back winners, not bad. Just didn't have Noren as Star Man this week annoyingly. Tommy let me down.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 8, 2018)

On a streak here. Picked the last 3 winners - two of them as Star Man with Knox this week and Wallace two weeks ago. Should get into betting!


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2018)

I had Knox as my joker this week, happy days!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 8, 2018)

I had my worst week in ages. T4(C), T28, 4 missed cuts!  Surely I can't hold on to third...


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2018)

Good few weeks for me, jettisoned up into the top half of the table after a really shocking start.


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2018)

Great week for me ...................... at last.
I managed 1st place for the week which sees me leap from 15th to 4th in the GM League.
A winning captain makes soooooooo much difference!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 9, 2018)

Had Knox in my team but the rest were also rans. Need two very good weeks with at least one surprise winner...13th Place ATM :mmm:


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2018)

I've just noticed there are only five players in my team this week!
No Louis Oosthuizen, where did the auto replacements go?
Gutted.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 13, 2018)

He pulled out just before play started..too late for the auto replacement system.


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2018)

Hatton did nothing for me in France, then wasn't available for Ireland, now he decides to come out the traps flying when I drop him :angry:

Sully was sniffing and has picked me up some nice points, but he's got to put in a great score to make the cut.

I could be taking a hit this week after a decent run


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2018)

A better than expected return this week.
Top of the weekly GM list but no rise up the overall rankings...
Fraggerluck, however, has been put in his place:thup::clap:


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 16, 2018)

It was a week where there were about 3,000,000 points available for a team to win, but in our league the weekly winner only got about 700,000.  I guess having an outsider win means no-one had selected him, and so we all had a similar spread of points.  I've managed to retain 3rd and closed the gap a tiny amount on the top two.


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2018)

I dropped from 4th to 6th, not a great week.


----------



## Crow (Jul 16, 2018)

I had Louis as Captain.......


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2018)

Crow said:



			I had Louis as Captain.......
		
Click to expand...

Doh!


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2018)

Bugger, I've just remembered I have John Rahm in my team as I watched him drop six shots in three holes!!
I think he's now below the cut line.


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2018)

Ive only got 1 under par with at least 4 possibly not making the cut, well are definitely out &#128563;&#128543;


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 20, 2018)

I've 5 making the cut, just Rahm missing out.  Over the season I have been impressed by the ability of the top players to just find what they need to at the right time, even when it's not going for them - Rose (my captain!) getting a birdie at 18 to make it.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 22, 2018)

Had Molinari & Fleetwood as Captain but no one else In contention. P16 still but hanging in there...


----------



## BrianM (Jul 22, 2018)

Had Jon Rahm as captain this week, Iâ€™m expecting to lose top spot now ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

Picked Frankie, Rosie (Capt), Tommy and Modem so a reasonable return expected..
So nearly picked Frankie as Skipper....


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Picked Frankie, Rosie (Capt), Tommy and Modem so a reasonable return expected..
*So nearly picked Frankie as Skipper*....

Click to expand...

I actually did!
I also had Rose, but all the others faltered and Rahm had the weekend off.
Should be gaining a spot or two!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 22, 2018)

I've plummeted from 3rd to 7th, largely because of not picking  Molinari.  Some teams have scored 20% of their total season's points in 1 week!


----------



## BrianM (Jul 22, 2018)

The pressure got to me &#128512;


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2018)

I've slipped up to 2nd spot.
The joys of fluking a winning captain!


----------



## Capella (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh darn ... I forgot to pick and now I am stuck with a team of guys I never even heard of. On the other hand, given my successrate this year, maybe it is for the best. Who know, maybe Matthias Schwab or Carlos Pigem will surprise me.:mmm:


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 26, 2018)

Capella said:



			Oh darn ... I forgot to pick and now I am stuck with a team of guys I never even heard of. On the other hand, given my successrate this year, maybe it is for the best. Who know, maybe Matthias Schwab or Carlos Pigem will surprise me.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Big gains to be made if you can pick the winner, when the winner is an obscure player who no-one else has picked.  Though (in the case of Pigem) there is usually a reason why a player is ranked 222 in the Race to Dubai, 661 in the world, and has missed 13 cuts in a row... (Though of course none of the guys are bad golfers, and anyone can have their day)


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 26, 2018)

Not wrong. I've picked 4 of the last 5 winners and have moved from being placed in the 20s to 4th. Couple of my picks for this week have made good starts too - Casey and DeChambeau, although imagine most people will have picked very similar players this week. Hoping Alex Levy continues his form at this event!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 27, 2018)

Capella said:



			Oh darn ... I forgot to pick and now I am stuck with a team of guys I never even heard of. On the other hand, given my successrate this year, maybe it is for the best. Who know, maybe Matthias Schwab or Carlos Pigem will surprise me.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Haha what are the bloody chances?! Matthias Schwab is actually tied for the lead, -5 thru 12 so far today.


----------



## Capella (Jul 28, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha what are the bloody chances?! Matthias Schwab is actually tied for the lead, -5 thru 12 so far today.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I am positively surprised. Richard Mcevoy, who was another one of the random picks, is up there as well and James Morrison is holding up nicely. So is Patrick Reed (who is the only one from last weeks team who is actually playing this week). All in all I lost two autopicked players to the cut (Victor Perez, who is also my captain and Carlos Pigem), but the others are doing well. Which just supports my theory that my own picks tend to be worse than random autopicks.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 29, 2018)

So....
She who forgets to change her team wins the week....


----------



## Capella (Jul 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			So....
She who forgets to change her team wins the week....

Click to expand...

Yeah ... stilll haven't decided if that makes me feel triumphant or just totally stupid


----------



## Imurg (Jul 30, 2018)

Ha ha!!
It's the one failing of the system.
There should be a way to prevent mass changes via the auto replacement system.
Allow auto replacements as long as you've already made changes. Shouldn't be difficult to do...
So if you've forgotten or have simply given up, you shouldn't get wholesale changes - just imagine if last week someone had been "gifted" Molinari as Captain, Rose, Rory, Eddie, Kooch and Tommy....theyd have amassed nearly 6 million points for not changing their team.....

Might try it next week....


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Aug 2, 2018)

This is silly - Justin Rose seems to not be playing the WGC (I checked yesterday and he was still listed as in!) so I have a team of 5 with no captain.


----------



## Slime (Aug 2, 2018)

It appears he has a bad back, as did Schwartzel the other week when I ended up with a team of five.
It's a bummer losing your captain though, glad he's not in my tam.
I don't think you'll be on your own with this problem.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 2, 2018)

Shouldn't the auto replacement system kick in?
I noticed this morning that Rosie had withdrawn and swapped him out....
Maybe he pulled out too late for the auto system..


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Aug 6, 2018)

Well despite my captain pulling out last minute and not being replaced in my team (thanks Justin) I was 30th overall this week (amongst our league of 45) but have held on to 7th place.  If Rory, or Rahm had won, it'd be a different story.


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2018)

My captain may as well have pulled out, he finished at +12!
Staggered to remain in 2nd place.


----------



## thanhthanh (Aug 23, 2018)

Larry Cheung - Golf Coach, Canadian Foresight Rep


----------



## Capella (Aug 26, 2018)

Dammit ... I should have stuck with the autoreplacements again. I had Andrea Pavan as autopick captain but changed it ... I think I will play the next season with autopicks only


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2018)

At least it was only a minor event ........................ it could have been a lot more damaging.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 28, 2018)

Had Harrington as Captain last week. Very frustrating! :temper:


----------



## Slime (Sep 9, 2018)

Bugger.
My captain has just lost the play-off.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2018)

Slime said:



			Bugger.
My captain has just lost the play-off.
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!
Oh wait a minute - that means my Captain won it.
ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Slime (Sep 9, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!
Oh wait a minute - that means my Captain won it.
ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

So, where does that put you now?
ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2018)

Miles down still but, most importantly, even further ahead of Fragger


----------



## Slime (Sep 9, 2018)

I still held on to 2nd spot but did lose ground to our leader.
I see the global leader has over 33.4m points!


----------



## Slime (Oct 6, 2018)

Ooops.
I currently have two players in the top 80!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 21, 2018)

I'll be happy enough if they decide to call it quits at Valderrama now (Sunday night).  Current with 1st (Captain), 2, T3, 5, T14 and T31.  Hope they don't all suffer Monday morning blues!


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			I'll be happy enough if they decide to call it quits at Valderrama now (Sunday night).  Current with 1st (Captain), 2, T3, 5, T14 and T31.  Hope they don't all suffer Monday morning blues!
		
Click to expand...

I hope they abandon the whole thing!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 22, 2018)

Looking good right now. Captain Lowry 1 back of fellow pick Sergio. Lowest pick on the leaderboard is Soren who's T31, been a solid week. I have 1, 2 (Captain), 4, T22, T22 and T31 right now.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2018)

I wish the ET would find a way of letting us know why players get dq'd...Campillo gone but can't find out why...


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I wish the ET would find a way of letting us know why players get dq'd...Campillo gone but can't find out why...
		
Click to expand...

 He was wearing the wrong socks.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I wish the ET would find a way of letting us know why players get dq'd...Campillo gone but can't find out why...
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  They never announce stuff like that.  I guess he didn't show up on Monday as he was down in the 30-somethings and decided he wanted an extra day in China, rather than a rush from Spain for this week's tournament.  The few thousand Euros and ranking poin ts weren't worth the hassle.

Anyhow, I've finished with 1(C), 2, 3 and T5, then T11 and DQ.  What a shame it's not a big money week!

I think I will retain my 4th place - doubt there's enough on offer from the few small differences between our teams, for me to close the gap much on the top 3.  Might be the week's top score though...


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			I agree.  They never announce stuff like that.  I guess he didn't show up on Monday as he was down in the 30-somethings and decided he wanted an extra day in China, rather than a rush from Spain for this week's tournament.  The few thousand Euros and ranking poin ts weren't worth the hassle.

Anyhow, I've finished with 1(C), 2, 3 and T5, then T11 and DQ.  What a shame it's not a big money week!

I think I will retain my 4th place - *doubt there's enough on offer from the few small differences between our teams, for me to close the gap much on the top 3.*  Might be the week's top score though...
		
Click to expand...

You'll be closing up on me, I had an absolute shocker!!


----------



## Slime (Oct 25, 2018)

................... and this week I only have five in my team!!
Not looking good for me, again.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 25, 2018)

There's quite a gap for me to take your third place though; I don't think I've been as high as third all season.  If Rose can finish well ahead of Rahm then I've a chance...


----------



## Slime (Oct 25, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



*There's quite a gap *for me to take your third place though; I don't think I've been as high as third all season.  If Rose can finish well ahead of Rahm then I've a chance...
		
Click to expand...

That gap has been getting steadily smaller over the last few weeks ........................... surely I'm due a good one!


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 28, 2018)

Get in there Xander Schauffele. Should be some tasty points coming my way and from having a quick look, no-one above me even has Xander, let alone as captain. Another good week at last.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 28, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Get in there Xander Schauffele. Should be some tasty points coming my way and from having a quick look, no-one above me even has Xander, let alone as captain. Another good week at last.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, what a week you had - I think we have a new leader!  Always good if you can find a winning captain from outside the usual candidates!

I think I stay 4th though.  it's tight at the top.


----------



## Curls (Oct 28, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Get in there Xander Schauffele. Should be some tasty points coming my way and from having a quick look, no-one above me even has Xander, let alone as captain. Another good week at last.
		
Click to expand...

That was a great shout - I didnâ€™t even know he was an eligible pick! Top marks that man


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm slipping badly, I just can't pick a decent captain!
Down to 5th.
Great shooting Dan, you were 54th globally this week, well done.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks chaps. Always good to take a punt when these big comps are on just in-case, this time it paid off. Schauffele's got himself a new fan


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 29, 2018)

Winner & 3rd place. Result! Top Ten beckons...


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 2, 2018)

Going back to back is looking like a possibility as it stands right now. Went for Haotong Li as captain this week and he's tied for the lead. Come on Haotong!


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Going back to back is looking like a possibility as it stands right now. Went for Haotong Li as captain this week and he's tied for the lead. *Come on Haotong!*

Click to expand...

You little bugger.
I picked him in the hope that'd I'd steal a march on those above me, only to find that you've got him as your captain too!
But yeah, come on Haotong!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 2, 2018)

I have Justin as Captain, thought everyone would, but in fact there's quite a mixture!  Too early to count but at the moment I have 1(Captain), T2, T5, T9, T17 and T25 so not too bad at all but definitely beatable, though it looks like it's just the choice of captain and the minor places between teams at the moment.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 2, 2018)

Thorbjorn for me this week, surley Justin can't maintain this standard all weekend


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Thorbjorn for me this week, surley Justin can't maintain this standard all weekend 

Click to expand...

I hope not!


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2018)

Haotong <3


----------



## BrianM (Nov 3, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Haotong <3
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s his to lose now ðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Haotong <3
		
Click to expand...

He's my captain too.
I also have 2nd, 4th and 7th ............................... but then again, so do you!


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2018)

Slime said:



			He's my captain too.
I also have 2nd, 4th and 7th ............................... but then again, so do you! 

Click to expand...

Haha, sorry! My worst player - Pieters - rocketed up the leaderboard today shooting 62. Having a very solid week, just need Haotong to keep it going tomorrow.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 4, 2018)

This is an exciting finish!  Justin is my captain, and I thought he was home and dry  with a 2 shot lead, but Haotong has just eagled 15 to share the lead!

What made you pick Haotong as captain?  Seems like a left field choice which could be about to pay off!

<edit>  Get in!  What a great tournament.  Real toe to toe stuff, slugging it out.  I've finished with 1(C), 2, T5, T7, T7 and T23.  Got to be pleased with that.  Justin Rose is a class act.


----------



## Slime (Nov 4, 2018)

Bugger.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 4, 2018)

Haotong  Ah well, still leading the private league and moved up to 181st globally.


----------



## Curls (Nov 4, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Haotong  Ah well, still leading the private league and moved up to 181st globally.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t see Li. Going to have to tip us next week Dan youâ€™re on fire chap!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 4, 2018)

I ended up with the week's highest score and I'm up to second!  There are a lot of points to be won over the last two tournaments.  Next week could be interesting as it looks like a lot of the normal "big name" players who we all pick in the big money tournaments aren't playing.   So whilst most of us will pick McIlroy and Li I expect especially after his performance this week, the winner could come from anywhere and if you are lucky enough to have him, you could make some massive gains!

It's all to play for!

I've really enjoyed this game, as it's been a great way to watch the European Tour throughout the season and gt to know who is who.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 5, 2018)

Winner & 2nd this week & Tommy as Captain. Up to 14th & on a charge...


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 6, 2018)

Does anyone else have a problem with logging in to select their team for this week?  I can't log in - it tells me I've an "invalid login or password" and if I click on "forgot password" it tells me there's no user with that username or email.

2nd place in our league, two weeks to go, and it's gone wrong.  If others can log in, is my team still in the list?


----------



## Crow (Nov 6, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Does anyone else have a problem with logging in to select their team for this week?  I can't log in - it tells me I've an "invalid login or password" and if I click on "forgot password" it tells me there's no user with that username or email.

2nd place in our league, two weeks to go, and it's gone wrong.  If others can log in, is my team still in the list?
		
Click to expand...

You're still in second place on the table.


----------



## Slime (Nov 6, 2018)

Hey Dan2501, any chance of a heads up as to who your captain is this week.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 6, 2018)

Slime said:



			Hey Dan2501, any chance of a heads up as to who your captain is this week.  

Click to expand...

Torn between Thomas Bjorn and Trevor Immelman at the minute. I'll let you know who I decide to go with on Thursday


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 6, 2018)

Phew.  Managed to log back in.  I had to click as though registering for a new account, but then use my email address for a verification.


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Torn between Thomas Bjorn and Trevor Immelman at the minute. I'll let you know who I decide to go with on Thursday 

Click to expand...

Don't panic everybody, Dan2501 PM'd me ................................... he's gone for Jason Scrivener!


----------



## Curls (Nov 8, 2018)

Slime said:



			Don't panic everybody, Dan2501 PM'd me ................................... he's gone for Jason Scrivener! 

Click to expand...

Not looking like a bad shout after round 1! 

Have Sergio but not as captain. Knew I shouldnâ€™t have listened to the tipsters ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 9, 2018)

I took Sergio out on Tuesday for Andy Sullivan. Oops. Lowry as captain this week.


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I took Sergio out on Tuesday for Andy Sullivan. Oops. Lowry as captain this week.
		
Click to expand...

I have Lowry, but not as Captain, so I guess I hope he bombs this week.
To be fair, Dan, you're too far ahead of me with just two tournaments to go. Things will really have to fall my way and I can't see that happening with Sergio so far ahead already.
I'm feeling for Nicoletta who was top of the league for so long and now suddenly finds herself down in 3rd.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 9, 2018)

It's going to get interesting. The top 4 each have different captains:  Lowry, McIlroy, Oosthuizen, Li.


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2018)

........................... and guess who has Li, the guy that dropped four shots in his last four holes!


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2018)

Well, that's me pretty much lunched for this year ........................... it's been a squeeze.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 10, 2018)

I could really do with Rory making up 11 shots on the whole field.  Unlikely.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2018)

Why does Li wait until the final round to work out how to play the back 9


----------



## Curls (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes captain Westie! Delighted for the big man ðŸ‘ðŸ» Emotional interview, made up for him tbf (not just for the double points or bet I had on him) ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 11, 2018)

Meh, not a good week at all. Hopefully be enough to stay top!


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Why does Li wait until the final round to work out how to play the back 9

Click to expand...

Ditto that!!


----------



## Crow (Nov 11, 2018)

I had Sergio as Captain, but I'm pleased to see Westwood winning again.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 11, 2018)

All to play for next week!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2018)

I can't win but I remember a year or two back I was just over 2 million points behind the leader. My Captain won the last event and I jumped to top spot.
Pick the right Captain and anyone within a couple of million can still do it....
And unless I have a complete 'mare I'm fairly confident of beating Fragger - my main aim for the last 3 months - as im3.3 million up on him....
Is it 4 or 5 years that this has been going now..?


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			All to play for next week!
		
Click to expand...

For who?
I've dropped out of the top five and, to have a chance of moving forward, I have to pick a captain that nobody above me does!
I'm looking for the Schauffele effect!


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2018)

Team sorted, captain .............................. I haven't a clue!!


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2018)

I made a last minute switch from Li to Schauffele to Olesen as my captain ....................... a bit of a gamble.
No-one else in the top ten has him in their team, he is my only chance!


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dropped Thunderbear for Rory yesterday, might backfire we'll see, hoping Rors is finally going to string it all together. Gone with my guy Tommy as captain, playing some incredible golf right now, if you look at the form tab his last 4 results have been T7, T7, T9 and T2, expecting him to have a good week.


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Dropped Thunderbear for Rory yesterday, might backfire we'll see, hoping Rors is finally going to string it all together. Gone with my guy Tommy as captain, playing some incredible golf right now, if you look at the form tab *his last 4 results have been T7, T7, T9 and T2*, expecting him to have a good week.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen Li's last five results?
T5, T9, 11, 2 and T5 .................... the last two he was my captain and I've still gone backwards!!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 18, 2018)

My word what a close finish!  When I saw my captain, Molinari, dropping down the leaderboard I assumed it was all over.  In the end, well done Dan who beat me to first place by just 78,594.  I finished ahead of Nicoletta who had been top for most of the year. 

I have really enjoyed this as a lens through which to watch the European Tour.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2018)

Good finish. Just over 250k covering the first 3...
Well done Dan
Keep an eye out for next year's game, this one nearly caught us out! - let's see if they change any rules..


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2018)

Great fun and congratulations to the winner and genuine sympathy to Nicoletta who set a fabulous pace for a large chunk of the season.
I moved up to 5th this week, which was a pleasant surprise.
I beat the ones I set out to beat from the start.
Thanks to LP for organising this year's event and I'm already looking forward to next year's competition.
I already have someone earmarked as my secret weapon for next year!


----------



## Curls (Nov 18, 2018)

Congrats indeed Dan, great shooting!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 19, 2018)

Nice one Dan, really tight finish could have gone either way at the end.
Managed to sneak into the top 10 with a good end to the season


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 20, 2018)

Was a bit worried before I looked at the leaderboard on Sunday evening, didn't have the best week but fortunately neither did anyone else in contention. The Schauffele WGC captaincy won it for me really, wasn't really in the running until that piece of good fortune. Not a bad season though, finished 405th globally which is a pretty good effort and easily my best year of playing the game. Looking forward to next season


----------



## User2021 (Nov 20, 2018)

well played Dan


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 29, 2018)

Massive thanks to @PhilTheFragger and @MikeH for sorting me out with some goodies for winning this, the mag and a really nice Footjoy jumper arrived today. Totally unexpected but really appreciated. Also thanks to @Liverpoolphil for setting the league up, and to Xander Schauffele for effectively winning it for me


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2018)

Well deserved...

Just don't do it next year eh?


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 29, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Massive thanks to @PhilTheFragger and @MikeH for sorting me out with some goodies for winning this, the mag and a really nice Footjoy jumper arrived today. Totally unexpected but really appreciated. Also thanks to @Liverpoolphil for setting the league up, and to Xander Schauffele for effectively winning it for me 

Click to expand...

Nice touch!  Well done.


----------

